
Libecc – Library for elliptic curves cryptography - remx
https://github.com/ANSSI-FR/libecc
======
brohee
Had a look, I can't seem to find any assurance claimed wrt timing attack and
other side channels beside a warning that the examples have not been designed
with them in account. The lack of assembly doesn't look good in that regard...

It's impressive nevertheless, the README being very thorough.

